# Madone 6 vs. 5



## lbj51 (Apr 12, 2009)

I currently have a 2009 Madone 5.2 (OCLV "black" carbon) and would like the updated frame. My question: Is the 6.2 made from "black" or "white" carbon. And, the "TCT carbon" 5.9, is the ride less stiff than the 6.2? I'm a 59 year old guy and probably don't need the 6.2 especially if the ride is stiffer than the 5 series.

Thanks......


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

lbj51 said:


> I currently have a 2009 Madone 5.2 (OCLV "black" carbon) and would like the updated frame. My question: Is the 6.2 made from "black" or "white" carbon. And, the "TCT carbon" 5.9, is the ride less stiff than the 6.2? I'm a 59 year old guy and probably don't need the 6.2 especially if the ride is stiffer than the 5 series.
> 
> Thanks......


The 2011 6.2 and 6.5 frames are OCLV2 "Red" carbon. Any 6 series is stiffer than the 5 series. So, if you favor some degree of comfort over stiffness, stick with the 5. Your body weight would play a big role in perceived stiffness too.


----------



## GDTRFB (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't know if this helps, but I talked to someone at a Trek store today about 4 series vs 5 series. He told me that there is not much difference to the average rider (me) between a 2011 4 & 5 series. He also told me that my 2011 TCT 4 series is stiffer than a 2010 OCLV 5 series. He said there is a big difference between a 2011 5 & 6, but not 4 & 5.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

The 2011 5 and 6 are pretty close to the same ride feel (I have time on both). The 5 is a touch softer riding, I couldn't tell any difference in BB stiffness but I'm no Fabian Cancellara either. FWIW, the 2011 5 series feels a bit better than anything with the aero shaped seat mast that I rode before.


----------

